# dwarf rats?



## nativemic (Jan 24, 2007)

does anyone have dwarf rats?

i am trying to find them but am having no luck.
thanks in advance


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

nativemic said:


> does anyone have dwarf rats?
> 
> i am trying to find them but am having no luck.
> thanks in advance


I've heard of dwarf hamsters but never dwarf rats... do they actually exist?


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

I have heard of dwarf rats, and they do exist. Never had one though, or seen on in person yet.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LoL...dwarf rats huh? I wish I could help ya out but I have no idea where you would be able to get one. I'll have to look it up later.


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.skyclyde.com/DwarfRats.html

http://www.miraclerats.org/minimousedwarfratshome.htm

http://www.rattiusmaximus.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=31&Itemid=134



just do a search for dwarf rats, that is where i am finding these links


----------



## nativemic (Jan 24, 2007)

they were actually discovered in a lab in 1977 but just recentley made there way to the pet scene. they have a mutant gene that reduces their growth hormones so they are identical to normal size rats but stay 40to 75 percent smaller. they also are resistant to quite a few cancers that often plague rats. they live the same amount of time as well but so far i have only seen online breeders in the california area and they wont ship this far, or it would cost a couple hundred dollars to have them sent air freight.
as cute as they are i cant spend that much


----------



## nativemic (Jan 24, 2007)

here is a link to a breeder for you to look at 
http://www.miraclerats.org/minimousedwarfratshome.htm


----------



## hjkaga (Dec 27, 2006)

that is one of the breeders i posted a link for. i know there is a breeder in west virginia that has them and one in ohio too.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i wish there was one a bit closer to canada though. the only ones i've found are still too far away. also being that small, what would be the maxium cage bar spacing be for them? would a 1 inch spacing still be able to hold them?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

twitch said:


> would a 1 inch spacing still be able to hold them?


Normal-sized rats could squeeze through a 1"x1" spacing, I'd suggest a large cage that's designed for mice(if that's possible to find).


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Can they really! Hmmm...My boys can't. There is no possible way they could fit through them bars. LMAO and there really not over weight or anything like that! HAHA.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

JennieLove said:


> Can they really! Hmmm...My boys can't. There is no possible way they could fit through them bars. LMAO and there really not over weight or anything like that! HAHA.



The bigger of my two boys, Ed, definitely could not fit through that spacing, but my girls definitely could and the smaller boy(who is actually only a few months old) could slip through.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Awww...LOL I miss having babies! Well, little babies. My boys are a year now, there BIG babies >.< Their spoiled rotten xD


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Haha, nothing wrong with spoiling a rattie.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hehe


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Hehe


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I actually have a directory in my bookmarks of all the ratteries I could find that breed dwarves... I've become kinda obsessed with adding dwarves to my menagerie, but most of the breeders seem to be on the West coast. 

Also, only some of the breeders ship, but the cost is prohibitive ($150+). It's also stressful on the ratties.

Here are the ones I've found who have dwarves:

Odd Fellows - Tacoma, WA - http://www.skyclyde.com/LitterPage.html
Miracle Rats - Mercer Island, WA http://www.miraclerats.org/minimousedwarfratshome.htm
Ratz Realm - Southern CA http://www.ratzrealm.com/
Camarattery - Denver, CO http://www.freewebs.com/camarattery/
OKC Rattery - Oklahoma http://okcrattery.com/
On th EDGE - NH http://www.edgerats.com/
The Breakfast Bunch - Seattle, WA http://thebreakfastbunch.tripod.com/
Seeing Stars - WV http://www.seeingstarsrattery.com/Planned_Litters.php
Aunty B's - Hillsboro, OR http://home.comcast.net/~aunty_bs_rattery/
13 Moons Rattery - Forest Grove, OR http://13moonsrattery.com/
Colorado Mountain Meadows Rattery - Aurora, CO http://www.coloradorattery.com/index.htm

If anyone knows of more dwarf breeders, why don't you add their location and URL?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

also, dwarf rats cannot usually be housed with regular rats. big rats will usually try to kill the little rats. i'm pretty sure it has to do with the predatory rat response to mice. adult dwarf rats are about the size of a 4-month old standard rat. rats that have been raised together may get along better though.


----------

